# Looking for a bale handler and tractor...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure if I should buy a skidloader or a loader tractor "somewhere in the 65-90 HP range". Thinking of buying a 10 bale (on edge) accumulator and grabber. I have seen folks use a skidloader and others a loader tractor...what are you thoughts. I am thinking a newer loader tractor with a shuttle transmission. Also, leaning toward Kuhns equipment...looks simple and easy to maintain. Open to what folks think or have experienced on all acounts. Need to save the back and time...make things less labor intensive.


----------



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

The things to consider is height of loader you need, where are you using it, how far to travel for fields. Also, if you have livestock a could skidloader is handy. Also lots of attachments and cheaper. The tractor and bale handler have positives as well. You can use the tractor in the field, it provides a backup tractor if you only have one, the height may be better and they can usually lift more. Suggest pro and con list about what your goals are for this piece of machinery.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

I have a little over 20 acres I bale for my horses and boer goats. I am by myself with my wife to drive the tractor. I use a 3020 john deere to pull a JD 336 baler. I have no loader on the tractor but have a bobcat 450 I clean the barns with, will it handle a bale grabber. There is a guy I pass near Aviston with a hoelscher which seems to work well. He has a M95 Kubota in the field moving the bales. I would like to get an accumulator so I can bale the small bales I use and my wife does not have to help. Will my equipment handle this and is it worth the money? Like the site by the way downtown, miss you at the base.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Welcome to HayTalk!!!

http://kuhnsmfg.com[/URL]

Here is a link to Kuhns web site. I know everyone he builds is sold. He is located in North East Ohio. It looks to be the simplest design as it is all mechanical. Uses gravity. What a concept!
No hydraulics or electric sensors to maintain. If you request info from his site there is a DVD that is impressive to watch. It is one nice machine!









If we were to get one it would be a Kuhns.









HHH


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

The Kuhns you guys talk about look huge compared to the Hoelschler I have seen. I think it is too big for what I do. How hard are they to handle in the field. It is really high. I looked on the used machinery sites and can get a used accumulator from a couple of other folks cheaper, one slides along the ground, would that be OK for my operation? I may just wait, but would like to know how those Kuhns handle. I'll send for the DVD just to see. Thanks. Downtown, maybe I wait until you buy one and come visit









By the way you buy any goats yet?


----------



## haybaler (Jun 4, 2008)

If you would be ok with one of the ones that drag on the ground you are much easier to get along with than most of the people I deal with. You might want to look at a NH bale wagon, the older ones aren’t too expensive especially the smaller ones


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

Some of the smaller bale accumulators don't work so well on hills. For example if you dump the package of bales out down a hill they have a tendance to seperate and spread out. The hoelscher and most older type accumulators like farmhand have similar problems. The kuhns is less likely to do this because of the height. NH bale wagons work well in flat fields but around here they don't work very well due to side hills as they tend to tip over easy and bales don't stay in place very well. The type that slide along the ground have the tendancy to put a lot of dirt in the bales.

rsc


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

This is our fourth season running the Kuhns accumulators. We run two 15 bale on edge models. They are very simple machines with no hydraulics. We farm some pretty steep slopes and bale many small fields. Neither has been a problem with the size of the accumulator. The thing that I like best is the bale weight and size that we can use on this accumulator. Our local horse market requires a lighter 45 lb bale. I was told that this could be a problem with other accumulators and bale wagons. The Kuhns handles any weight bale you want to make.


----------



## Trails End Farm (Jun 4, 2008)

I have used an accumulator (8 bale) that slides the bales, string down, along the ground and use a loader tractor to pick up 8 bale packs and load on flat trailers for customers and haul to barn and unload/stack with grab. It was made in Canada but now sold by Agway. Much heaver construction and more factory replacement parts. Works with gravity, friction,,springs and latches. No hydraulics or electric circuits. Love it.
Accuulators that leave pack on edge often are hard to grap because there is no string to pull the hay against to stay on the grab.


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kenny started out with one of those Agway units, he took that design and picked it up off the ground.I demoed one before I got Kennys, It was great on 1st cutting but when I got int 2nd and 3rd it was a long way before the next bale dragging the grab farther and wiyh light hay and uneven ground the bales would bunch up underneth and you had a real mess, price is not that much different either.


----------



## Harp4430 (Jun 22, 2008)

OhioHay said:


> This is our fourth season running the Kuhns accumulators. We run two 15 bale on edge models. They are very simple machines with no hydraulics. We farm some pretty steep slopes and bale many small fields. Neither has been a problem with the size of the accumulator. The thing that I like best is the bale weight and size that we can use on this accumulator. Our local horse market requires a lighter 45 lb bale. I was told that this could be a problem with other accumulators and bale wagons. The Kuhns handles any weight bale you want to make.


3rd season on a Kuhns thats what I would buy if I had it to do over. Wouldnt change anything other than go with an 18 bale model.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought about going to 18 bale models this year, but decided to wait and see. We run on some pretty steep slopes and the 18 bale is higher with the same wheel base. Kenny said he sold one in Kentucky that is going to run on hillsides and he widened the wheel base to help out. I am interested to see how it goes. If well, then maybe 18's next year. Overall, Kenny designed a great machine.


----------



## Joey (Jul 31, 2008)

This is my first year running a Kuhn's Accumulator. It works fantastic as long as I'm going straight. However when I make 90 degree or tighter turns, the bale comming out of the baler chute tend to hit the chute of the accumulator and the baler continues to compress the bale leaving me with a very tight hay jam. Have any of you had this problem and if so, how did you correct it?


----------



## Harp4430 (Jun 22, 2008)

We have had very little trouble but you need to adjust hitch height and length to help. Kuhns called the other day and talked to my son, they said they were sending a operators manual and something to go on to help with turning. Havent got it yet, has anyone else heard from them?
Im thinking the hitch pin needs to be like 5 inches below and 8 behind the back of the chamber. Thats all off the top of my head would have to double check to be sure.
Call them up and tell them your problems I will bet 100 they will help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, I have seen a picture of one. They have done some testing.

It uses a chain tensioned with an extension spring so it will flex thru the corners. Let me know how it works as I helped setup the spring coiler that made the springs for it.

Kenny is a great guy to work with and makes a darn good piece of equipment.

HHH


----------



## gkuhns (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello guys, I am from Kuhns Mfg and I want to confirm that we are working on sending out cornering kits to all of our customers. There are a lot of people that are satisfied with the machine the way that it is, but there are enough people having trouble with cornering that we are going to send everyone a kit just to make sure that everyone is satisfied with their machine.

Thanks for the positive feedback Harp4435 and Hoosier.

The measurements that are needed are actually 8" below and 5" behind but with the cornering kit installed, you can relax the 5" to about 8" because the chain will guide the bale.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We don't have to much trouble with corners. It took some time to get used to how sharp you can turn. I don't know if it works better or worse with and inline baler, but that is what we use and get along good. I am interested to read to instruction manuel. I hope we haven't been doing something wrong for 4 years







Overall, we are very satisfied and kenny has been great to work with. How many companies would send out an upgrade. That alone should tell you something.


----------

